# Wanted Oval 535 wheelset



## wcrick

Looking for take off wheelset anyone swap out wheels?


Oval Concepts 535 Road Wheel Set // 700c Bike Clincher Sealed Bearing


----------



## M3LTW

I jus thought a 2011 with the Oval wheels. I'd be willing to sell if you still need them.


----------



## wcrick

What bike are they off of?
Any pics


----------



## M3LTW

These are the Oval 530s off a 2011 SST 2.0. They came off the bike before it left the bike shop and are brand new. Sealed cartridge bearings. Still has the 'disk of shame' on the rear wheel...


----------



## wcrick

Looking for 535 off 2012


----------



## esoom17

I just ordered a 2012 bike that is coming with 535's on it that I will be willing to sell


----------



## wcrick

what bike did you order


----------



## wcrick

I want the wheels how much?


----------



## esoom17

kestrel rt1000 ultegra


----------



## wcrick

Send me a pm with your email

Thanks


----------



## esoom17

the website wont let me. says I am too new of a member.


----------



## wcrick

How much?


----------



## wcrick

??????????????????


----------



## wcrick

got em?????????????????


----------



## kaboose

anyone intrested in these? oval 330 wheels with hutchinson equinox tires and skewers.


----------



## wcrick

How about anyone with 745's oval concepts ???? 2012-2013


----------



## RoadFan

kaboose said:


> anyone intrested in these? oval 330 wheels with hutchinson equinox tires and skewers.


What size are those tires?


----------



## kaboose

RoadFan said:


> What size are those tires?


700x23


----------



## Craigk59

Are they still for sale ?
How much are you asking ?

Thanks,
CK


----------



## Craigk59

I thought there were Oval 535's, not 530's.
Difference ?

CK


----------



## kaboose

Craigk59 said:


> Are they still for sale ?
> How much are you asking ?
> 
> Thanks,
> CK


CK, are you asking about my oval 330 wheelset?
Reagan


----------



## Craigk59

No, I thought there were a set of 530's available.
What is the deal on the 330's ?


----------



## Craigk59

Who is selling the 535's ?

CraigK


----------

